# Introducing my cats



## Tiger1054 (May 5, 2010)

Hi

I introduced myself to the forum a few days ago so thought i'd better introduce my cats, I also have a dog so will introduce him on the dog forum.

This is Devon my 12 month old BSH, hes a very laid back cat who loves to be where ever you are although hes not a lapcat.










This is my new addition Charlie who is a BSH crossed with a Ragdoll, he has a wonderful nature, typical kitten who is inquisitive and mischevious. Hes def going to be a lapcat though.










Its only taken Devon and Charlie a few days to become best buddies, they play around like litter mates and are a little smitten with each other which is great as I was worried Devon wouldn't accept another cat.

I've only ever had one cat but am loving having two.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Beautiful the pair of them, loving Charlie...
:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Watching two cats interacting and socialising with eachother is always entertaining 

Charlie having the inner ragdoll in him will definately grow into a lapcat x


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww so sweet....i'm getting a BSH soon, classic...can't wait! And yes i hear they are very laid back!


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful kittens


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..thanks for posting..:thumbup:


----------



## Tiger1054 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments.

HollyM, they are really laid back, word of warning though one won't be enough!
I wish i'd got two at the same time but hubby wasen't keen on the idea, typical male waited till 6 months later to change his mind!!! but at least I have Charlie now.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Beware, you might get hooked!! I have 9...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are both purrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## snail_love (May 10, 2010)

aww theyre both sooo cute!!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are both lovely


----------

